# iacv-ficd cefiro a31



## arielvtpma (Feb 14, 2006)

Hello,

Anyone knows what is iacv-ficd solenoid valve?
My cefiro a31 stalls - it is not idling
Cefiro A31
RB24S ENGINE (CARBURETOR)
6 CYL
AUTO TRANNY

TIA


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

IACV= Idle Air Control Valve. FICD= Fast Idle Control Device. IACV-FICD valves are used to slightly richen or lean the mixture to create fast idle during start up and to maintain target idle in accordance with loads put on or removed from the engine, ie headlights, power steering, air conditioning, etc.


----------



## spinnanz (Mar 29, 2011)

got as pic of your carb? we onlt have efi RS's here


----------

